# Tyrus is back!!!



## Fergus (Oct 2, 2002)

Tyrus gets an "A-" for his play in his first game back since injuring his arm.

On defense, he hustled and used his atheletic ability to challenge a lot of shots. He ended up with two blocks. The "-" part of the grade was partially for being late on a few defensive rotations.

His rebounding was solid with 9 rebounds, all off of the defensive glass. However, it would have been nice to see him with at least one or two offensive boards. 

He was a much better offensive threat than Gibson or Miller, scoring 21 points on 10 of 17 shooting.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

It's definitely good to have him back out there - didn't expect such a nice game upon his return, but I'm certainly not complaining...


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

I thought he'd be rusty, but he looked great. 100 times better than Taj and Miller and all the other scrubs getting the burn while he was out.

Edit: He gets an A+ from me, without a doubt.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

I just hope he keeps up this play consistently. If he does, we have to unload Hinrich and Salmons to keep him and sign a max FA.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

I caught the highlights from the game Tyrus came back on. He was very impressive, I forgot about his great shot blocking. That's going to help the Bulls defense a lot. Good for the Bulls they need a shot in the arm. Remember Tyrus can do this for your team!


----------



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

I like Taj a lot, but last night showed how valuable and rare Tyrus's freakish athleticism is.


----------



## PD (Sep 10, 2004)

he will start eventually.


----------



## BULLHITTER (Dec 6, 2005)

if i didn't know better i'd think you guys were talking about a "game changer"......


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

I still can't believe Tyrus is one inch taller and 10 pounds heavier.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

TwinkieTowers said:


> I still can't believe Tyrus is one inch taller and 10 pounds heavier.


than Taj Gibson, or taller and heavier than he used to be?


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

15 boards and 3 blocks for Tyrus in his second game back... the offense wasn't there, but the other contributions were vital to our success


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Tyrus is the difference maker on this team it seems. Just the energy he plays with. I shouted when he did this


----------



## Kidd (Jul 2, 2009)

Noah seemed to be the only excited one on the Bulls bench...


----------



## caseyrh (Jun 10, 2003)

After watching TT again it reminded me how big of a douche he is. While I admit that some of the things he does is important to the bulls and unique in the NBA. I just can't stand his arrogance. For a player so average to constantly be yelling at the refs, complaining, staring down opponents if he does anything good, and casually blowing off ridiculously bad plays that he makes really rubs me the wrong way. He is so damn selfish and I think it is the reason he hasn't lived up to his potential yet. If he would just play the game the way a guy with his skill set should he would be so valuable. Instead he sits there chucking up jumpshots, tries to make fancy plays, handles the ball in situations where he never should, generally tries to show off what he believes he can do. Basically the guy is a mental midget and I just can't see him develop into a reliable player in this league. He will get paid on his potential next year and is going to have a very tough time living up to his contract for whoever signs him. I hope we can find a team to trade him to. Let someone else gamble on him.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

caseyrh said:


> After watching TT again it reminded me how big of a douche he is. While I admit that some of the things he does is important to the bulls and unique in the NBA. I just can't stand his arrogance. For a player so average to constantly be yelling at the refs, complaining, staring down opponents if he does anything good, and casually blowing off ridiculously bad plays that he makes really rubs me the wrong way. He is so damn selfish and I think it is the reason he hasn't lived up to his potential yet. If he would just play the game the way a guy with his skill set should he would be so valuable. Instead he sits there chucking up jumpshots, tries to make fancy plays, handles the ball in situations where he never should, generally tries to show off what he believes he can do. Basically the guy is a mental midget and I just can't see him develop into a reliable player in this league. He will get paid on his potential next year and is going to have a very tough time living up to his contract for whoever signs him. I hope we can find a team to trade him to. Let someone else gamble on him.


Outside of a few ill-timed Jumpers, I disagree with pretty much all of this.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

caseyrh said:


> After watching TT again it reminded me how big of a douche he is. While I admit that some of the things he does is important to the bulls and unique in the NBA. I just can't stand his arrogance. For a player so average to constantly be yelling at the refs, complaining, *staring down opponents *if he does anything good, and casually blowing off ridiculously bad plays that he makes really rubs me the wrong way. He is so damn selfish and I think it is the reason he hasn't lived up to his potential yet. If he would just play the game the way a guy with his skill set should he would be so valuable. Instead he sits there chucking up jumpshots, tries to make fancy plays, handles the ball in situations where he never should, generally tries to show off what he believes he can do. Basically the guy is a mental midget and I just can't see him develop into a reliable player in this league. He will get paid on his potential next year and is going to have a very tough time living up to his contract for whoever signs him. I hope we can find a team to trade him to. Let someone else gamble on him.


OMG, I thought I was crazy but I was thinking the same damn thing all of last night's game. He just stared down anyone he got a rebound over like hes freakin Shaq, frames his jump shot follow through like he was hitting all of them and when he Blocked McRoberts shot he looked at him like he was dominating him, ITS JOSH FREAKING MCROBERTS (Who did have a better shooting game than Thomas)! 

Tyrus acted like he deserved to have every drive called a foul, he acted like he had some monster game (2-10 shooting?). Tyrus seems like a great guy off the court and away from basketball with all the charity stuff he does but damn he thinks hes MUCH better than he is. Heck Derrick Rose had a FAR superior game than Thomas and he did not even once stare down someone, chest bump or the patented Joakim Noah "I'm beating my chest and yelling because I can rebound" move.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Tyrus was getting hacked last night if you watch the tape.... and I have no problem with him having some swagger


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Dornado said:


> Tyrus was getting hacked last night if you watch the tape.... and I have no problem with him having some swagger


Eh, I the think refs called a good game, Tyrus could have easily been called on a lot of over the back calls but he did not, it evened itself out.

I dont care if a player has swagger but its just dumb to watch when that player is Tyrus Thomas, he has done absolutely nothing in his career to act like a superstar.


----------



## BULLHITTER (Dec 6, 2005)

the entire bulls team with the exception of tyrus is a bunch of weak minded, weak willed pussies; i guess tyrus *doesn't* fit in that regard.

fans should definitely want the humble hinrich/deng choir boy types; that's worked so well over the last several years. gordon was too strong willed, now tyrus; of course the same lament will occur IF the bulls are lucky enough to attract a FA. then the rap will be "X" is too selfish, he should know rose is the man".....lmao......fans don't know what the f**k they want.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

BULLHITTER said:


> the entire bulls team with the exception of tyrus is a bunch of weak minded, weak willed pussies; i guess tyrus *doesn't* fit in that regard.
> 
> fans should definitely want the humble hinrich/deng choir boy types; that's worked so well over the last several years. gordon was too strong willed, now tyrus; of course the same lament will occur IF the bulls are lucky enough to attract a FA. then the rap will be "X" is too selfish, he should know rose is the man".....lmao......fans don't know what the f**k they want.


I'm with you to an extent, but Gordon was a choir boy, and Noah doesn't strike me as a weak willed or a *****.


----------



## BULLHITTER (Dec 6, 2005)

i was remiss in that i neglected noah; he does have heart and plays hard nightly. gordon, however was villified for being willing to take the big shots, make the big plays and carry the team when nobody on the roster was even willing to try; problem is he was marked the "cancer", when he wasn't successful 100% of the time. when he tried to get paid for it, all reports pointed to him being "one dimensional", "ball stopper", "hurting rose's development", etc.,etc. unfortunately for the bulls, and i won't keep beating the dead horse, it appears as though the team's "plan" is to keep as many "fall in line" company men on the roster as will keep then perinially mediocre. THAT much i'll agree with ol' bizkit.

as well, gordon's work ethic, production, and behavior on and off the court could have him perceived as such, but at the end of the day, gordon had the biggest cajones on the team; right now, all i'm reading is that rose's is SUPPOSED to be given them. anybody know when a player had to be given 'cajones' to make him a star?


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

BULLHITTER said:


> the entire bulls team with the exception of tyrus is a bunch of weak minded, weak willed pussies; i guess tyrus *doesn't* fit in that regard.


And yet all those weak minded pussies are better players than Tyrus Thomas :laugh:


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

HB said:


> Tyrus is the difference maker on this team it seems. Just the energy he plays with. I shouted when he did this


Man that was pretty! I missed those plays.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

Dornado said:


> Outside of a few ill-timed Jumpers, I disagree with pretty much all of this.


I disagree with pretty much all of it. He's never seemed cocky/arrogant to me. Funny how some people just rub some people wrong and not others. Like Mike Tomlin....I can't stand that arrogant POS, but most Steeler fans love him. To each his own I guess.


----------



## caseyrh (Jun 10, 2003)

thebizkit69u said:


> OMG, I thought I was crazy but I was thinking the same damn thing all of last night's game. He just stared down anyone he got a rebound over like hes freakin Shaq, frames his jump shot follow through like he was hitting all of them and when he Blocked McRoberts shot he looked at him like he was dominating him, ITS JOSH FREAKING MCROBERTS (Who did have a better shooting game than Thomas)!
> 
> Tyrus acted like he deserved to have every drive called a foul, he acted like he had some monster game (2-10 shooting?). Tyrus seems like a great guy off the court and away from basketball with all the charity stuff he does but damn he thinks hes MUCH better than he is. Heck Derrick Rose had a FAR superior game than Thomas and he did not even once stare down someone, chest bump or the patented Joakim Noah "I'm beating my chest and yelling because I can rebound" move.


Im just glad someone else sees it to. I mean it's annoying when Lebron does it but at least he is a superstar... to watch Tyrus Thomas do it is ridiculous. _Really? *Tyrus Thomas*!_


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

caseyrh said:


> Im just glad someone else sees it to. I mean it's annoying when Lebron does it but at least he is a superstar... to watch Tyrus Thomas do it is ridiculous. _Really? *Tyrus Thomas*!_


Tyrus isn't a jerkoff like Lebron. He doesn't dance by the bench as the game goes on, and isn't anything like him at all.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

DaBabyBullz said:


> Tyrus isn't a jerkoff like Lebron. He doesn't dance by the bench as the game goes on, and isn't anything like him at all.


I agree that Lebron seems like a total douche but hes Lebron, Tyrus is Tyrus lol.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

I really don't think Tyrus did anything that bad... if you throw down on someones head like Tyrus Thomas did on McRoberts you're entitled to a little stare-down, in my opinion


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Dornado said:


> I really don't think Tyrus did anything that bad... if you throw down on someones head like Tyrus Thomas did on McRoberts you're entitled to a little stare-down, in my opinion


He did it the entire game, not on just one play.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

****, if you dunked on ANYONE in the NBA, wouldn't you be like "Yo waddup my *****?" I know I would.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

P to the Wee said:


> ****, if you dunked on ANYONE in the NBA, wouldn't you be like "Yo waddup my *****?" I know I would.


Man I'm half asleep and that still made me bust a gut. Hell if I dunked on anyone period I'd die of shock. It's been about 10 years since I could even get close to dunking. I came to dunking was when I was 15 and only 5'8", could dunk a baseball, but then got out of shape and wasn't real close for a while. I was just getting to the point where I thought I'd be able to dunk for real soon when I blew my knee out playing football freshman year of college. Can't even touch the rim now, but I'm a bit of a couch potato so it's not like I try anymore either lol.


----------



## caseyrh (Jun 10, 2003)

Dornado said:


> I really don't think Tyrus did anything that bad... if you throw down on someones head like Tyrus Thomas did on McRoberts you're entitled to a little stare-down, in my opinion


The dunk wasn't really even what I was talking about it. It was about 10-15 things he did throughout the game. If I was good with computers I would edit a video from just that game and trust me it would look ridiculous. For example, one thing I can point to that you guys might remember. In the 4th quarter he has a wide open jump shot from the free throw line and airballs it and then he runs down the court laughing about it. I am sure he didn't think it was funny but he puts this charade on like he it is so shocking that _he_ could possibly shoot an airball. Dude just run back down the court and next time do us all a favor and remind yourself that your not a jumpshooter. And back to that dunk... Offensiveley that is pretty much all he can do, act like youve done it before. I remember looking up combine stats and I am pretty sure that as far back as i could find (about 10 years) he tested as the player who could touch the highest in the predraft combine. That is one of the few things in basketball you can't really develop. So great TT you are one of the highest jumpers in the history of the NBA and you dunked on MCCberts who had his back to you, bareley got in the air, and was directly under the basket... How's that jumpshot coming along? Oh I forgot, airball from the free throw line with no one guarding you, HILARIOUS!


----------



## BULLHITTER (Dec 6, 2005)

> The dunk wasn't really even what I was talking about it. *It was about 10-15 things he did throughout the game. *If I was good with computers I would edit a video from just that game and trust me it would look ridiculous. For example, *one thing I can point *to that you guys might remember. In the 4th quarter he has a wide open jump shot from the free throw line and airballs it and then he runs down the court laughing about it. I am sure he didn't think it was funny but he puts this charade on like he it is so shocking that he could possibly shoot an airball. Dude just run back down the court and next time do us all a favor and remind yourself that your not a jumpshooter. And back to that dunk... Offensiveley that is pretty much all he can do, act like youve done it before.
> 
> 
> > I remember looking up combine stats and I am pretty sure that as far back as i could find (about 10 years)
> ...


so, you can remember ten or fifteen examples yet you bring up *one* airball.....maybe you should get a job as a scout....seems you're basing your evaluations on his facial expressions and not his play. ok, so he had an off shooting night, 15 boards and 3 blocks says he brought more to the table than just his shooting since 4 or 5 bulls scored in double figures. wasn't he well over .500 in the game before that when he posted 21/9 (i'm too lazy to look it up) and so what if he's an emotional player, half if not more of the guys in the league make faces, beat their chests, stare down refs, etc. fair enough, you don't like him, but what's hilarious is how guys make BS up and expect not to be called on it. yea, it's a good thing you aren't "good with computers"; you'd make yourself sound even more ridiculous.

let's see, as far as this "combine" BS you brought up with "ten years" of references, thomas is a 4 year pro, 1 year of college, and 4 years of high school, in which HS he was a point guard; that's only 9 years of actual basketball experience. do you expect someone to believe you've found combine info on a kid who was a virtual unknown until the final four with LSU? seems like making s**t up is certain guys' agenda on this forum

qualify your nonsense with "imo" if you're going to make up shizzle.

signed....the arrogant one...lol


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

BULLHITTER said:


> so, you can remember ten or fifteen examples yet you bring up *one* airball.....maybe you should get a job as a scout....seems you're basing your evaluations on his facial expressions and not his play. ok, so he had an off shooting night, 15 boards and 3 blocks says he brought more to the table than just his shooting since 4 or 5 bulls scored in double figures. wasn't he well over .500 in the game before that when he posted 21/9 (i'm too lazy to look it up) and so what if he's an emotional player, half if not more of the guys in the league make faces, beat their chests, stare down refs, etc. fair enough, you don't like him, but what's hilarious is how guys make BS up and expect not to be called on it. yea, it's a good thing you aren't "good with computers"; you'd make yourself sound even more ridiculous.
> 
> let's see, as far as this "combine" BS you brought up with "ten years" of references, thomas is a 4 year pro, 1 year of college, and 4 years of high school, in which HS he was a point guard; that's only 9 years of actual basketball experience. do you expect someone to believe you've found combine info on a kid who was a virtual unknown until the final four with LSU? seems like making s**t up is certain guys' agenda on this forum
> 
> ...


Combine results 2006 - there are others with comparable jump numbers, but Tyrus certainly is near the top of the heap.

As for the attitude riff raff, he's not really making any of that up. Tyrus likes to play with swag - sometimes he looks like a punk for it, sometimes he doesn't...


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

King Joseus said:


> Combine results 2006 - there are others with comparable jump numbers, but Tyrus certainly is near the top of the heap.
> 
> As for the attitude riff raff, he's not really making any of that up. Tyrus likes to play with swag - sometimes he looks like a punk for it, sometimes he doesn't...


In the measurements section at draft express, it shows that only 3 guys had a higher "max vert reach" than Thomas... Shaq, Rudy Gay, and Solomon Jones. Link - pretty impressive.


What I don't get is how people fail to see that Tyrus Thomas' jumper is actually much improved from his rookie year... sure, he had a cold game from the floor against Indiana, but overall that jumpshot is leaps and bounds from where it was, and is consistent with the fact that he went from being a 60% free throw shooter as a rookie to shooting a respectable 78% last year.


----------



## BULLHITTER (Dec 6, 2005)

> there are others with comparable jump numbers, but Tyrus certainly is near the top of the heap.
> 
> As for the attitude riff raff, he's not really making any of that up. Tyrus likes to play with swag - sometimes he looks like a punk for it, sometimes he doesn't...


i get it....swagger = douche. the bulls shouldn't entertain acquiring players with such "attitudes".

and combine results from 2006 (which is fine, if that's your thing) don't equate to what was posted; thomas' performance in games is what got him drafted, not combine results. maybe he should've stayed in college another year or so, who knows, but at the end of the day his on court facial expressions have 0 bearing on who or what he is as a basketball player. however, fans can evaluate a player based on whatever they choose, right? lebron's supposedly a douche because of his sideline antics but it's ok cause he's the most talented player in the league; whatever..... go figure.:whiteflag:

gotta love these fans.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Dornado said:


> In the measurements section at draft express, it shows that only 3 guys had a higher "max vert reach" than Thomas... Shaq, Rudy Gay, and Solomon Jones. Link - pretty impressive.
> 
> 
> What I don't get is how people fail to see that Tyrus Thomas' jumper is actually much improved from his rookie year... sure, he had a cold game from the floor against Indiana, but overall that jumpshot is leaps and bounds from where it was, and is consistent with the fact that he went from being a 60% free throw shooter as a rookie to shooting a respectable 78% last year.


Agreed on the jumper. Still needs work, but he's made progress for sure.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

Dornado said:


> What I don't get is how people fail to see that Tyrus Thomas' jumper is actually much improved from his rookie year... sure, he had a cold game from the floor against Indiana, but overall that jumpshot is leaps and bounds from where it was, and is consistent with the fact that he went from being a 60% free throw shooter as a rookie to shooting a respectable 78% last year.


Exactly. He's actually a pretty good shooter, for a guy whose game isn't really centered around it. He has good form, and is definitely improving. You know he's putting in the time to improve it with the kind of results we've seen. He's inconsistent, but not bad at all anymore. His first game back is justification on why we need him and should keep him next year. You don't trade one of your only 2 playmakers, just to clear a little cap space. You trade scrubs if you want cap space, not the only difference maker you have outside of Rose.

I hate swagger type athletes usually, but Tyrus doesn't seem bad at all to me. He seems like he's embarrassed by air balls and stuff, and tries to laugh it off. (Keep in mind that I didn't really want Tyrus in the draft either. I wanted Rudy Gay and Bargnani, so it's not like I was pro-Tyrus from the start, so no bias here making me oblivious to stuff)


----------



## caseyrh (Jun 10, 2003)

BULLHITTER said:


> let's see, as far as this "combine" BS you brought up with "ten years" of references, thomas is a 4 year pro, 1 year of college, and 4 years of high school, in which HS he was a point guard; that's only 9 years of actual basketball experience. do you expect someone to believe you've found combine info on a kid who was a virtual unknown until the final four with LSU? seems like making s**t up is certain guys' agenda on this forum
> 
> qualify your nonsense with "imo" if you're going to make up shizzle.
> 
> signed....the arrogant one...lol


Hilarious! I didn't even have to shoot this one down. What were you thinking? You came out so strongly against me on that one, you were so confident that TT didn't participate in a predraft workout.:grinning: You argue like a 4th grader.


----------



## caseyrh (Jun 10, 2003)

DaBabyBullz said:


> Exactly. He's actually a pretty good shooter, for a guy whose game isn't really centered around it. He has good form, and is definitely improving. You know he's putting in the time to improve it with the kind of results we've seen. He's inconsistent, but not bad at all anymore. His first game back is justification on why we need him and should keep him next year. You don't trade one of your only 2 playmakers, just to clear a little cap space. You trade scrubs if you want cap space, not the only difference maker you have outside of Rose.
> 
> I hate swagger type athletes usually, but Tyrus doesn't seem bad at all to me. He seems like he's embarrassed by air balls and stuff, and tries to laugh it off. (Keep in mind that I didn't really want Tyrus in the draft either. I wanted Rudy Gay and Bargnani, so it's not like I was pro-Tyrus from the start, so no bias here making me oblivious to stuff)


I refuse to believe that an athlete of his caliber has been "putting in the time to improve" when he has been a huge dissapointment and is now in his 4th season. If he was working so hard at his game Im sure he would be at least a good player in the NBA. The fact is, he has given us very little up to this point in his career. And please don't call him a "playmaker" I pinched myself to make sure I had my wits about me when I read that.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

caseyrh said:


> \Im sure he would be at least a good player in the NBA.


Tyrus is good.


----------



## caseyrh (Jun 10, 2003)

Dornado said:


> Tyrus is good.


What is your definition of good? To me it is at least a better than average starter at your position. Would Tyrus qualify as a better than average starting power forward in this league? I would say it is pretty obvious that he has been a consistently below average power forward.


----------



## BULLHITTER (Dec 6, 2005)

> you were so confident that TT didn't participate in a predraft workout; You argue like a 4th grader


well, if that's the case you READ like one; where in my post did i write anything about him NOT participating in predraft workouts?

i called BS on you bringing it up as a point of reference to attack his game; he made his name and as such his draft position by playing his *** off in games; games against the highest level of nc2a competition.

and further, wtf does that pre-draft/combine BS have to do with that other childish "he's a douche becuase".....



> What is your definition of good? To me it is at least a better than average starter at your position. Would Tyrus qualify as a better than average starting power forward in this league? I would say it is pretty obvious that he has been a consistently below average power forward.


when tyrus got minutes he generally played well; when he played well, the bulls won; it's not that complicated. now which other bulls can you say their prescence on the court has directly impacted the team; omg, they let the last one go because "he's not an all-star".... and if it's about consistency, point to any other bulls that have consistently provided "good" play. he's as good as any of the others on the roster.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Tyrus isnt a good shooter but he's a decent NBA player. Should lead the league in blocks and rebounds but oh well...


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

BULLHITTER said:


> when tyrus got minutes he generally played well; when he played well, the bulls won; it's not that complicated.


Careful buddy, don't over simplify it for them. :funny:


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

HB said:


> Tyrus isnt a good shooter but he's a decent NBA player. Should lead the league in blocks and rebounds but oh well...


Well, Dwight Howard is pretty damn good competition, as is Josh Smith. He's up there with them though.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

19 points 7 boards 2 steals and 1 block for Tyrus in his 3rd game back...

averaging about 16 and 10 since his return from injury.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

He made some boneheaded plays in this game, and everything casey said about him complaining and staring down opponents was evident tonight.


----------



## BULLHITTER (Dec 6, 2005)

> He made some boneheaded plays in this game, and everything casey said about him complaining and staring down opponents was evident tonight.


oh no question about it, 19-7 and being announced as player of the game certainly verfies thomas is a douchbag and casey knows douchebags.....such sillyass scrutiny....

must've missed those bonehead plays by hinrich, deng, miller, et al., huh? f'n douchebags.....


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

BULLHITTER said:


> oh no question about it, 19-7 and being announced as player of the game certainly verfies thomas is a douchbag and casey knows douchebags.....such sillyass scrutiny.........


:cheers: :yes: :clap2: :clap:


----------



## caseyrh (Jun 10, 2003)

BULLHITTER said:


> oh no question about it, 19-7 and being announced as player of the game certainly verfies thomas is a douchbag and casey knows douchebags.....such sillyass scrutiny....
> 
> must've missed those bonehead plays by hinrich, deng, miller, et al., huh? f'n douchebags.....


You come off as a very emotional person. I'm sorry if I hurt your feelings.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

caseyrh said:


> You come off as a very emotional person. I'm sorry if I hurt your feelings.


Eh dont waste your time on Bullhitter, the guy thinks Ben Gordon is worth 10+ miilion a year and thinks Vinny is a good coach lol, dont waste your breath. He once even said that Tyrus Thomas IS a game changer on both ends lol, of course hes going to defend his guy.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

thebizkit69u said:


> He once even said that Tyrus Thomas IS a game changer on both ends lol, of course hes going to defend his guy.


Well, he was right on that part. His O game isn't always on, but 14 free throw attempts is pretty nice, and he definitely is a game changer on D.


----------



## BULLHITTER (Dec 6, 2005)

> Eh dont waste your time on Bullhitter, the guy thinks Ben Gordon is worth 10+ miilion a year and thinks Vinny is a good coach lol, dont waste your breath. He once even said that Tyrus Thomas IS a game changer on both ends lol, of course hes going to defend his guy.


absolutely; don't waste your time on me.....email kendall gill, stacey king, neil funk, derrick rose, ALL of whom used the term 'GAME CHANGER' in the last 24 hours. sh*t, what do i know? 

still waiting for that post i made about VDN being a good coach......:kitty2:

btw, check gordon's numbers againgst john, "jabstep" salmons......looks like fwiw, their 2 guard had better numbers than our 2 twos. looks like the same situation he was in here; the other guys are struggling (even though hamilton, prince, and stuckey are ALL better than hinrich and salmons) and returning from injury, so he's having to carry the load, fresh off injury. he has no power choose who he plays with. question is, if gordon's 20ppg isn't worth 10mil is hinrich's 11-12ppg worth 9? in what world do one-dimensional DEFENSIVE players get that much? hell is salmons worth his paltry salary? why don't you do a poll of "experts"?:funny:



> You come off as a very emotional person. I'm sorry if I hurt your feelings.


don't be sorry, be accurate.:smackalot:


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

> absolutely; don't waste your time on me.....email kendall gill, stacey king, neil funk, derrick rose, ALL of whom used the term 'GAME CHANGER' in the last 24 hours. sh*t, what do i know?


Well then they must have a different standard of game changer, Kobe game changer, Lebron Game changer, Wade game changer, KG game changer, Scott Skiles game changer bowen: jk). Tyrus not a game changer end of story.



> still waiting for that post i made about VDN being a good coach......:kitty2:


Your countless pages of excuses for him is all I need.


But I will agree with you on Hinrich, he is not worth 9 million a year, but in no way is Gordon worth 10+ million and thats on the low end, he will be paid 13 million in 3 more years lol.. Good luck with that Detroit.


----------



## BULLHITTER (Dec 6, 2005)

> Your countless pages of excuses for him is all I need.


ok, let's review.....noah's average at best, tyrus sucks, deng is average at best, hinrich's not worth 9 mil....your posts entirely. what would a *better* coach do with this group? win 50 games? even if they did, all you'd crow about is they're NOT contenders, which with the talent they retained is easy to see, so the season's a waste of time. the VDN nonsense is just that; imo, he'll probably get the team back to right around .500, cause historically that's what they've been. look at their record with the great scott skiles up to now; one good season, one bad season; dude, the coach IS NOT the problem. losing their best scorer (btw, the bulls offered 6/54 and rescinded the offer; in what mathematical world is that 10 mil; he GOT 11 mil, good negotiating i'd say)was a huge overestimation of salmons and hinrich, who historicallY have been very average AT BEST. now all the fans are crowing about 2010 being the reason gordon wasn't kept; i call bulls**t; hinrich could've been replaced for half the money (antonio daniels anyone?) for a season or two AND as an experienced mentor for rose. the bulls decisions are the reason they are where they are, not the coach. the coaches, skiles included, can only do so much.


as far as VDN and rose, all vinny has to do is see rose gets minutes, and he'll develop, it's that simple; he can play. i'd even bet that was paxson's edict when he was brought on; "play the youngsters and whatever happens, happens". a s**t philosophy but it's certainly playing out that way. same goes for thomas and noah, they're playing and they're improving. they didn't get that with skiles, and it was a MAJOR reason why he was canned. the team brought in mediocre over the hill vets (othella, malik allen, funderburke, pj brown, et al) for major minutes, sat sefolosha (who they absolutely ruined), thomas AND noah,all young players the team wanted to develop, now with them playing well a blind man can see what the bulls saw in drafting them; except maybe you....

the bulls are an average team with a stopgap coach who, for whatever reason, you seem to believe they'd be better with another coach when you yourself hate on the talent. do you read your posts?


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

> Well then they must have a different standard of game changer, Kobe game changer, Lebron Game changer, Wade game changer, KG game changer...


They are not game-changers. They are starters, so the game hasn't technically "changed" because the game hasn't started yet.


----------



## caseyrh (Jun 10, 2003)

TT really needs to get under control. The turnovers and bad shots are killing us. Hopefully he can control himself a bit and limit his game to doing the things athletes without skill do well. He just plays way outside of his comfort zone. Let's hope he figures it out soon he is going to have to contribute more consistently for our team to recognize its potential this year.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

caseyrh said:


> TT really needs to get under control. The turnovers and bad shots are killing us. Hopefully he can control himself a bit and limit his game to doing the things athletes without skill do well. He just plays way outside of his comfort zone. Let's hope he figures it out soon he is going to have to contribute more consistently for our team to recognize its potential this year.


We have been saying this for years, what you see with Tyrus is what you are going to get. I think saying that he play's outside his comfort zone is true and false at the same time, obviously he needs to attack the basket more and crash the boards but he think's he should shoot the ball at will, he likes to hold on to the ball and try to make plays, he likes to do the very same things that you think are outside his comfort zone. 

He needs to go to a team where he can do all the things he likes to do, maybe its in Minny, maybe its on Toronto.


----------

